
Show HN: JSONv – JSON with variables - gatesn
https://github.com/gatesn/jsonv
======
smt88
Why not use string literal variables with special chars, like "{{foo}}"? That
way you extend JSON instead of changing it, and you can continue to use super
efficient parsers.

